# Richmond Park (Clockwise or Anti Clockwise?



## TheLondonCyclist (1 Dec 2012)

I was cycling around Richmond Park yesterday and ended up cycling with this guy and we were talking about what way is harder to cycle... he said clockwise hills are steeper than anti clockwise, is that true? I also done some research on other reasons for anti clockwise and it turns out cyclists do it to not have to get caught up at the roundabouts....


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Dec 2012)

ACW is quicker (slightly). Only left turns and the drag up Sawyer's is less brutal than Broomfield.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (1 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> ACW is quicker (slightly). Only left turns and the drag up Sawyer's is less brutal than Broomfield.


So, clockwise is harder? but with the disadvantage of slowing down because of the roundabouts?


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Dec 2012)

IMHO, yes. A lot is dependant upon weather conditions and of course traffic 

If you want to do a really fast lap, the best time is at dawn in the early summer. Go in before they open the gates - guaranteed traffic free...


----------



## slowmotion (1 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> IMHO, yes. A lot is dependant upon weather conditions and of course traffic
> 
> If you want to do a really fast lap, the best time is at dawn in the early summer. Go in before they open the gates - guaranteed traffic free...


I like it at about 5:45 pm these days. Nobody but deer and the kamikaze badger. Alas, I didn't see him tonight.

Anti-clockwise.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (1 Dec 2012)

I just got back from Richmond Park and it was amazing around 8pm. So peaceful and dark  oh, and I had to dodge a HUGE dear... scared the hell out of me lol


----------



## Sittingduck (1 Dec 2012)

Don't they lock the ped gates at 8pm?! Or is the cull finished now? I haven't been through on the way home from work since, perhaps Monday...

It's so different in the dark and cold, compared to those lovely summer mornings


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (1 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Don't they lock the ped gates at 8pm?! Or is the cull finished now? I haven't been through on the way home from work since, perhaps Monday...
> 
> It's so different in the dark and cold, compared to those lovely summer mornings


I went through the little gate, there was a dude sitting in a car facing it, but he was conked out lol there was a few cyclists and some dude on roller skis. It does say 8pm closed or something, but the doors were open.


----------



## slowmotion (1 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I just got back from Richmond Park and it was amazing around 8pm. So peaceful and dark  oh, and I had to door a HUGE dear... scared the hell out of me lol


 Which gate do you usually use? I'm a Roehampton fan.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (1 Dec 2012)

slowmotion said:


> Which gate do you usually use? I'm a Roehampton fan.


The entrance to Sawyers Hill were the University is.


----------



## gaz (2 Dec 2012)

I pretty much always do anti. Go at the wrong time and clockwise means you get caught up by cars going into the car parks.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (2 Dec 2012)

gaz said:


> I pretty much always do anti. Go at the wrong time and clockwise means you get caught up by cars going into the car parks.


I went anti clockwise tonight and I found that a lot of it was sloping or flat, so it felt like cruising. I might just go back to clockwise for the steeper climbs.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (2 Dec 2012)

Only 3s difference between them for me, in the favour of CW....


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (2 Dec 2012)

Fasta Asloth said:


> Only 3s difference between them for me, in the favour of CW....


What's your fastest clockwise time?


----------



## slowmotion (2 Dec 2012)

Blimey! I thought the Dynorod had been banged up...


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What's your fastest clockwise time?


 
Taken from here (Clockwise, from Ham)
 If I may...


----------



## Fasta Asloth (2 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Taken from here (Clockwise, from Ham)
> If I may...


 
living up to my name....


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Dec 2012)

You clocked just 11 secs slower on the PR for an ACW lap (from Roehampton). How come you prefer CW anyway - I don't like the long drag frrom Kingston to Richmond Gate... The descent of Sawyer's is fun but only if it's traffic free and the boys in blue are not waiting at the bottom!


----------



## Fasta Asloth (2 Dec 2012)

That part I quite like, usually have a S-SW to help one along.... That said, I do mostly go ACW, perhaps the novelty of going CW spurred me on...


----------



## gaz (2 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Taken from here (Clockwise, from Ham)
> If I may...


I guess I better go and post some better times for clockwise :/


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Dec 2012)

Heh 

I am not sure that the RP lap timings are 100% accurate TBH, Gaz. It sometimes shows me doing a CW lap, when I have only been around ACW - surely Strava is smart enough to figure out which direction I was moving?!


----------



## Fasta Asloth (2 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Taken from here (Clockwise, from Ham)
> If I may...


 
hoping I may finally break the 18mph barrier when Wiggos olympic TT bike arrives on loan, any offers of a draft to increase my chance?....


----------



## Sittingduck (2 Dec 2012)

Perhaps we should organise a ride out there to do a CC paceline, one day... See if we can all get PR's!


----------



## Fasta Asloth (2 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Perhaps we should organise a ride out there to do a CC paceline, one day... See if we can all get PR's!


 
No cake without a PR bagged......


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (2 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> Taken from here (Clockwise, from Ham)
> If I may...


Tuesday, you should see TheLondonCyclist at the top 


gaz said:


> I guess I better go and post some better times for clockwise :/


Not if I beat you to it. Hehe :P


gaz said:


> I guess I better go and post some better times for clockwise :/


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (2 Dec 2012)

Fasta Asloth said:


> living up to my name....


How do I get myself on that leader board?


----------



## jefmcg (3 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I went through the little gate, there was a dude sitting in a car facing it, but he was conked out lol there was a few cyclists and some dude on roller skis. It does say 8pm closed or something, but the doors were open.


Just beware (as I mentioned in the other thread) is they do lock all the pedestrian gates - and presumably sweep the park - before the shooting starts. A number of years ago I was stuck waiting by Richmond Gate for them to come and let me out.


----------



## gaz (3 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> How do I get myself on that leader board?


You need to use strava, and join the CycleChat group.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (3 Dec 2012)

gaz said:


> You need to use strava, and join the CycleChat group.


Cheers.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (9 Dec 2012)

I done clockwise this Friday and got 18.23 seconds. It was a bit wet and icey, though.


----------



## Fasta Asloth (10 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I done clockwise this Friday and got 18.23 seconds. It was a bit wet and icey, though.


uploaded to strava yet?


----------



## defy-one (10 Dec 2012)

.... or it didn't happen


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (10 Dec 2012)

Fasta Asloth said:


> uploaded to strava yet?


I use cyclemeter as I have a speedometer sensor on my bike. Strava doesn't work with the sensor. I could try one on Strava this coming week, would that let me get on the board for cyclechat group?


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Dec 2012)

You will go straight to the top - with icy 18 min laps!


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (10 Dec 2012)

Sittingduck said:


> You will go straight to the top - with icy 18 min laps!


What's wrong? getting old? can't cycle fast any more? I don't know if you know, but I'm 21 and I assume you're way past your 30s, so why do you make it sound impossible for someone at the age of 21 to cycle 6.70 miles in 18 and a half minutes? sounds like you spend too much time sitting down. Jealousy's a cruel thing and I don't have to prove myself to you.


----------



## Sittingduck (10 Dec 2012)

Eh, lol? Never said it was impossible at all - quite possible and my answer stands. You will go top of the CC board - am I missing something?


----------



## Fasta Asloth (10 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What's wrong? getting old? can't cycle fast any more? I don't know if you know, but I'm 21 and I assume you're way past your 30s, so why do you make it sound impossible for someone at the age of 21 to cycle 6.70 miles in 18 and a half minutes? sounds like you spend too much time sitting down. Jealousy's a cruel thing and I don't have to prove myself to you.


 
defo think you need to re-read Sittingducks response.....


----------



## gaz (10 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What's wrong? getting old? can't cycle fast any more? I don't know if you know, but I'm 21 and I assume you're way past your 30s, so why do you make it sound impossible for someone at the age of 21 to cycle 6.70 miles in 18 and a half minutes? sounds like you spend too much time sitting down. Jealousy's a cruel thing and I don't have to prove myself to you.


The fastest time is 15:11. better pedal faster.


----------



## Rob3rt (10 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What's wrong? getting old? can't cycle fast any more? I don't know if you know, but I'm 21 and I assume you're way past your 30s, so why do you make it sound impossible for someone at the age of 21 to cycle 6.70 miles in 18 and a half minutes? sounds like you spend too much time sitting down. Jealousy's a cruel thing and I don't have to prove myself to you.


 
LOL, SD is a milage monster, far from lazy!

As for 18 mins, well 18 mins for 6.7 miles is 2:41 min per mile (less than 22 mph average).


----------



## gaz (10 Dec 2012)

Rob3rt said:


> LOL, SD is a milage monster, far from lazy!
> 
> As for 18 mins, well 18 mins for 6.7 miles is 2:41 min per mile (less than 22 mph average).


And he's not slow either, he was being cheeky and taking a few of my KOM's a few weeks back :/


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (10 Dec 2012)

gaz said:


> The fastest time is 15:11. better pedal faster.


I know what the fastest time is. I didn't ask for your input, Gareth. Cheers


----------



## jefmcg (10 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> What's wrong? getting old? can't cycle fast any more? I don't know if you know, but I'm 21


Seriously, that old? You are acting like a fairly stupid teenager, poisoned by hormones. I'm sure no one doubts your youth.


----------



## jefmcg (10 Dec 2012)

Is the cull still on? I need to get some hills in my commute, but don't want to wait until 7am.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (11 Dec 2012)

jefmcg said:


> Seriously, that old? You are acting like a fairly stupid teenager, poisoned by hormones. I'm sure no one doubts your youth.


Do I know you?


----------



## jefmcg (11 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> Do I know you?


No, obviously not. I'm sure you're not like this in real life, it's just how you appear here.


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

Ah very London centric, cycle round a park one way or the other.... whoop dee doo. There is a speed limit on there BTW.

Me, Potsy, 400bhp, and hacienda (and others) are off for a TTT through Tatton Park ??? FFS !!! - first to the cafe buys ? No speed limit up here. 

Get a life !


----------



## fossyant (13 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I was cycling around Richmond Park yesterday and ended up cycling with this guy and we were talking about what way is harder to cycle... he said clockwise hills are steeper than anti clockwise, is that true? I also done some research on other reasons for anti clockwise and it turns out cyclists do it to not have to get caught up at the roundabouts....


 
There are *no* hills in Richmond Park - come live up North.


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (13 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> There are *no* hills in Richmond Park - come live up North.


You northerners always say that type of thing about South, it gets tiring.


----------



## RedRider (14 Dec 2012)

fossyant said:


> Ah very London centric, cycle round a park one way or the other.... whoop dee doo. There is a speed limit on there BTW.
> 
> Me, Potsy, 400bhp, and hacienda (and others) are off for a TTT through Tatton Park ??? FFS !!! - first to the cafe buys ? No speed limit up here.
> 
> Get a life !


Anyone else up for the Knowsley Safari Park Challenge? 25mph avg a doddle with fangy incentives.


----------



## defy-one (14 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You northerners always say that type of thing about South, it gets tiring.



Northerners HAVE to say that or no one would live there .... cold,wet,no web,no phones and they got colour TV transmission in 2011


----------



## PK99 (14 Dec 2012)

Fasta Asloth said:


> No cake without a PR bagged......


 
fastest buys the cake!


----------



## fossyant (14 Dec 2012)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> You northerners always say that type of thing about South, it gets tiring.


 
We are right though !


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (16 Jan 2014)

fossyant said:


> Ah very London centric, cycle round a park one way or the other.... whoop dee doo. There is a speed limit on there BTW.
> 
> Me, Potsy, 400bhp, and hacienda (and others) are off for a TTT through Tatton Park ??? FFS !!! - first to the cafe buys ? No speed limit up here.
> 
> Get a life !


I was just browsing and ended up in my own post through Google.. just wanted to help you out with the speed limit at Richmond park...here's a link to the 2010 amendment... http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2010/1194/made

------------------------------------------------------------
Citation, Commencement and Interpretation

1. (1) These Regulations may be cited as The Royal Parks and Other Open Spaces (Amendment) etc. Regulations 2010 and shall come into force for the purposes of regulations 1 to 4 on 6th April 2010 and for all other purposes on 1st October 2010.

(2) In these Regulations–

“parking permit” means a permit issued by or on behalf of the Secretary of State for the parking of a vehicle;

“parking place” means a place shown on a notice exhibited by or on behalf of the Secretary of State as being appointed under these Regulations as a place where a person may park a vehicle; and

“vehicle” means a mechanically propelled vehicle intended or adapted for use on a road. 
------------------------------------------------------------
I hope it helps you to understand the speed regulations of Richmond Park. You're welcome


----------



## fossyant (16 Jan 2014)

Holy thread resurection ?


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jan 2014)

Hmmmmm I can only seem to find the CC weekly leader board . How do you find the RP board ?


----------



## Fasta Asloth (16 Jan 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> I was just browsing and ended up in my own post through Google.. just wanted to help you out with the speed limit at Richmond park...here's a link to the 2010 amendment... http://www.legislation.gov.uk/uksi/2010/1194/made
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Citation, Commencement and Interpretation
> ...


Someone should inform this boy that the police and magistrates know nowt about the (bye)laws.... http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtimes.co.uk/news/10682089._/


----------



## TheLondonCyclist (16 Jan 2014)

That boy pleaded guilty straight away as he wasn't aware of the 2010 amendment. Show me a link where it states cyclists are not exempt.. And not some silly cycling sign, I want it written as a law or bye law.


Fasta Asloth said:


> Someone should inform this boy that the police and magistrates know nowt about the (bye)laws.... http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtimes.co.uk/news/10682089._/


 boy


----------



## Rustybucket (16 Jan 2014)

Whats the end answer? - can I go above 20mph without getting done by the rozzers?


----------



## Fasta Asloth (16 Jan 2014)

TheLondonCyclist said:


> That boy pleaded guilty straight away as he wasn't aware of the 2010 amendment. Show me a link where it states cyclists are not exempt.. And not some silly cycling sign, I want it written as a law or bye law.
> 
> boy


Guess the only way is to find out......Cycle as fast as you can past the police in the park, if they pull you over and wish to proceed with penalising you, take it to court and let us know how you get on.....


----------



## gaz (16 Jan 2014)

Fasta Asloth said:


> Someone should inform this boy that the police and magistrates know nowt about the (bye)laws.... http://www.richmondandtwickenhamtimes.co.uk/news/10682089._/


Technically, it doesn't say what he was charged with. It may have been something outside the scope of speeding, at which point the law regarding that becomes irrelevant.


----------



## jefmcg (16 Jan 2014)

It also doesn't say that he pled guilty ,except in the comments. And that article seems to be the only factual reference google finds. I think we don't have nearly enough information to make any judgement on this conviction.

(but what do I know, 15 years in the UK I've only just realised bye-law has an "e" in it here)


----------



## vickster (16 Jan 2014)

jefmcg said:


> (but what do I know, 15 years in the UK I've only just realised bye-law has an "e" in it here)



Does it?! I've lived here 41 years...and I think I sound fairly English


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jan 2014)

I like the idea of night riding in the park as cars are always stopping in the middle of the road but these fellas make getting held up by a car seem mild ...








Would make a nice set of TT bars though


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Jan 2014)

User13710 said:


> Don't let him hear you say that: http://www.theguardian.com/uk-news/2013/dec/31/stag-attack-highlands-lochailort


They are pretty cool under their own terms . Ive got very close to quite a few herds without the stags bothering me or me them, although they always have an eye on me .
The main problem is when they get spooked . Dogs running towards the herd are the main problem


----------

